# Julius k9 harness owners-advice please



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry quick question!

I was wondering how you wash your harnesses? Am I Ok to just bung it in the washing machine inside a pillowcase like I do with the leads or other harnesses that need washing or is it best to hand wash?

Izzy has been having far too much fun in hers so it's now a bit crusty with mud and goose poo, no specific poo rolling activities to report I'm afraid just general monkeying from our labramonkey!

Thanks


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

It goes swimming with Spencer then is put on the bathroom radiator to dry. Sorry, not much help but I've been wondering the same thing since it's likely to get minging in autumn and spring so will be watching the thread lol.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I've put mine in the washing machince twice now and it's come out looking brand new again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

I've stuck McKenzie's in the washing machine in a pillowcase like you say a few times and it's been fine. I wouldn't want to do it too frequently though.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Labrador Laura said:


> I've put mine in the washing machince twice now and it's come out looking brand new again.





McKenzie said:


> I've stuck McKenzie's in the washing machine in a pillowcase like you say a few times and it's been fine. I wouldn't want to do it too frequently though.


Thanks, I'll pop it in the washing machine then, it just needs a freshen up really, I should probably start rinsing it when we get in from dirty walks so it doesn't get so crusty!


----------



## Sharimom4 (Jul 30, 2014)

The original JULIUS-K9® Harness


Washing instructions:
Do not Machine wash! By hand at 40°C or lower. 


Hand wash	Don't bleach	Don't iron	Don't dry clean	Don't tumble dry


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

I have a similar style harness

I just wipe down the outer bit and straps with a damp cloth if it's looking mucky. 

If the inside material / padding gets wet I just stick it out to dry, once I gave it a quick swishy hand wash as it was starting to pong a bit but other than that nothing.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I just hand wash ours in the sink like I do with their other collars and harnesses with hand wash detergent, then hang out to dry.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie's has been machine washed a number of times and its going strong. 

In fact all her collars / leads / toys / fleeces get machine washed


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I submerse in the sea ....... with dog attached


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mine go swimming with the dogs. In the spring when it was still a bit muddy I hung them in the utility room to dry then brushed the dirt off.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Sharimom4 said:


> The original JULIUS-K9® Harness
> 
> Washing instructions:
> Do not Machine wash! By hand at 40°C or lower.
> ...


Hmm, I always rinse the mud off under a hot tap, then stick it in the airing cupboard. But it's a little smelly.

I'll hand wash in the sink with washing powder.


----------

